# Career Opportunities



## ladybrown (Jun 28, 2011)

*CPC-A seeking career opportunities in Maryland or Florida*

CPC-A seeking career opportunites in Maryland or Florida.


----------



## Karen D Mitchell82 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi ladybrown, my name is Karen Mitchell I have a degree in Medical Office Administration. I also have medical and hospital certificate. I am interested in coding from home. If you know anyone who is looking to hire a work from home coders please give them my email address. necey.mitchell@yahoo.com


----------

